# Why did my hair turn orange?



## Andi

ok the last THREE times I had my hear colored (meaning, bleached...only at the roots though), it turned orange. the last 2 times the color faded within 1-2 weeks, and was totally normal looking after that time.

I thought I had picked a bad salon, so I went to the one I used to go to (a more expensive one)...and the same thing happened!!!! I am planning on washing my hair twice a day, and so far it is improving a tiny bit with every time I wash it.

how can I avoid this next time? I had my hair bleached before, but only by having tin foil highlights done...and I never had any problems then. now the last 3 times they put the bleach right down to the roots (thatÂ´s where the orange color is now)

hereÂ´s a pic for proof


----------



## MACGoddess

I think (THINK) that orange-y roots are something called "Hot roots" which happens when you color your hair a little too much...

Let me see what I can find out about it though... brb...


----------



## suzukigrrl

You're naturally blonde, right?

My hair always turns orange because I have naturally dark hair with natural red highlights. Bleaching my hair really brings out the red, and if I don't leave the bleach in long enough I get sort of an orange gold color. You can kind of see it in my last two FOTDs.


----------



## Andi

yup, IÂ´m naturally dark blonde (to the point where you canÂ´t call it blonde anymore cause itÂ´s so ashy. ugh! *lol*)

IÂ´m just wondering why I never got orange hair before...must be the coloring downt to the ROOTS, cause with tin foil highlights they never go all the way down to your roots.

of course the hair stylists at both places I went to said it look great :icon_roll

I was gonna ask them if theyÂ´re COLORBLIND!!!! orange roots are NOT pretty! I canÂ´t believe I payed 105 Euros (for washing, cut, color and styling) for orange hair

btw, yeah I can see that parts of your roots seem to be orange, but the rest of your hair is a very pretty light blonde. do ONLY your roots turn orange?


----------



## suzukigrrl

Only my roots are orange because everything else has been bleached out multiple times. They stay orange until I bleach again. Did you say that you can wash your orange color out?


----------



## spazbaby

I'd say they're not using the correct concentration of peroxide to bleach your already blonde hair. This orange-yellow tint has happened to me on the 2 occasions that I have tried at-home bleaching. It's probably happening just at the roots since they're darker than the rest of your hair.


----------



## Andi

thatÂ´s what IÂ´m trying right now. with regular washing the roots turned normal in about 2 weeks. now IÂ´m washing it twice a day, hoping I can get rid of the orange in one week.

I can tell a TINY difference with each time I wash...but I thought there is some miracle treatment or something. I thought I read about washing with baking soda once, but I might be wrong :icon_wink


----------



## NYAngel98

Could be hot roots... the hair on your scalp can turn orange if it's darker... the heat from your head causes the color to lift somewhat unevenly from the rest of your head... especially if you color it often. Did they use any filler or toner on you or just straight bleach? They might have had the mixture or the process timing off... :icon_wink


----------



## Andi

um, not sure...what are fillers or toners?

what should I tell them to do next time? in the 1st salon I told them my hair stayed orange for 2 weeks and they said they would use a different color mix this time but the same thing happened.

help, do I have to stop having my hair lightened now? do I really have to be an ashy blonde again :icon_eek: ???


----------



## Min

This happened to me when I went from foiling to root coloring. I bought some purple sampoo to tone it down also there is this stuff called Unred you can buy it in beauty supply store I mix it in a bowl with a really thick hair mask till it turns a light purple then leave it on my hair for like 30 min.


----------



## greeneyedangel

That use to happen to me all the time when I had bleach blond hair. Let it oxidize (about 2 weeks) and it will be fine. Washing unfortunately won't do anything. Tanning beds help oxidize hair too.


----------



## Mitsuko

ok first DONT wash them twice a day. ist really too much.

just use a toner each time you wash your hair. *try a wash every other day*

you can find them in drugstore but if you have the money you should use L'Oreal Shine Blonde. its a toner shampoo for blonde/white hair. its a small bottle and it works really good. it will turn your orange blonde. You can use it with the conditionner for max effect. On the bottle it say to leave in aprox 5 mins. but try 15 if you want more effect.

this is the best picture i found. you can find it in any salon.

View attachment 11152


and if you still think its too yellow *im sure not*

when i had white blonde hair i used L'oreal Silver.


----------



## NYAngel98

Well I wouldn't have it done again right away... you can have some bad breakage. But next time, be sure to tell them that you pull up orange near the roots and to make sure they leave the bleach on long enough and use the correct vol. peroxide. They can also put a toner over it after the bleach to help even it out to your ends. :icon_wink


----------



## Andi

thanks for the advice everybody. I called up my usual hairstylist and told her about my problem. she suggest the LÂ´Oreal Silver Shampoo

IÂ´ve used it twice so far and now I can finally leave the house again *lol* I think I`ll be back to a true blonde by 2 more uses of that shampoo. yay :icon_chee


----------



## AnitaNa

does that get rid of ashiness also? bc ive notcied everytime after i do my hair theres like a coating of ashiness on top of the blonde...and it goes away after few washes...is the silver shampoo good for brightening up my ashy blonde?


----------



## Andi

I dunno. on the bottle it sais it only gets rids of the yellow tint. but I know LÂ´Oreal makes another shampoo thatÂ´s supposed to get rid of brassiness...is that the same as ashiness? (sorry if that was a stupid question *lol*)

IÂ´ve only used the silver shampoo once so I canÂ´t tell you more. but it really seems to be doing its job so far


----------



## AnitaNa

lol ashiness like ...greyish tone. when i do my hair blonde its always like that tone then 2 weeks later it goes away..so iwana use sumthin for that to make the brightness of the hair come out and take the ash/grey away. anyone kno any product?


----------



## Retro-Violet

i have natrual black hair, and one time a few years ago i bleached (i wanted to it blonde so that when i dyed it purple the color would show). needless to say, the roots turned this white bleach color and the rest was this awfull orange color. needless to say, i think that because my hair was so dark that it happened.


----------



## ozzdrum

Your hair turned orange because the bleach was not left in long enough .. a term called hot roots. The bleaching process goes from brown -red/orange-yellow-white. They either needed to use a slightly stronger developer or if you can put up with hot roots for a couple days then invest in some purple shampoo. Works wonders!! Simply apply is shower, suds up, leave in for about 5 mins, rinse, condition. And style as usual!


----------



## ozzdrum

If your hair is turning grey from toner it means you are leaving it in too long. When i toned my hair for the first time ion left it in for 15 mins and it was grey for a week! I now leave it in for 5-7 mins and it turns out perfect. Remember toner is only semi permanent so you will need to reaply in a couple weeks. Hope this helps!


----------



## maddiecardin123

My hair is orange now, if I bleach it will it go blonde? I need to dye it with ash blonde after I bleach. Will this work?


----------

